# Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul



## Bobby29 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well my 14 week old pup has been on Wellness “Just for Pups” for the past 3 weeks and has really soft/smelly stools. Before this the breeder had him on regular puppy Diamond kibble, and he was doing just fine. My vet says to put him on something called Purina Fortiflora but I just don't see a reason why. He was doing perfectly fine on his old kibble so I'm guessing his system simply doesn't like Wellness. 

So now, I am thinking about trying out “Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover’s Soul.” I’ve not really heard a lot about this brand except that it’s rated among the top kibble on dogfoodanalysis.com. I decided not to go with Canidae for now since I’ve read many complaints due to their recent ingredient and ownership changes. 

Do you any of you folks have any experience with the Chicken Soup brand for puppies? Good, bad, or so-so? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Bobby29 @ Oct 24 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657200


> Well my 14 week old pup has been on Wellness “Just for Pups” for the past 3 weeks and has really soft/smelly stools. Before this the breeder had him on regular puppy Diamond kibble, and he was doing just fine. My vet says to put him on something called Purina Fortiflora but I just don't see a reason why. He was doing perfectly fine on his old kibble so I'm guessing his system simply doesn't like Wellness.
> 
> So now, I am thinking about trying out “Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover’s Soul.” I’ve not really heard a lot about this brand except that it’s rated among the top kibble on dogfoodanalysis.com. I decided not to go with Canidae for now since I’ve read many complaints due to their recent ingredient and ownership changes.
> 
> Do you any of you folks have any experience with the Chicken Soup brand for puppies? Good, bad, or so-so? Thanks in advance.[/B]


I have a 3# Maltese & a 4# Yorkie and they both love it and did well on it. I'm not using it now because it was hard to find in my area but they did like it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is all Rylee has ever been on. She is 5 years old. I am pleased with the product. She is on the adult one not the puppy one.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie doesn't do well with chicken in general--he came home from the breeder with some Chick. Soup kibble but once I figured out he had an intolerance to chicken we discontinued it.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Bobby29 @ Oct 24 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657200


> Well my 14 week old pup has been on Wellness “Just for Pups” for the past 3 weeks and has really soft/smelly stools. Before this the breeder had him on regular puppy Diamond kibble, and he was doing just fine. My vet says to put him on something called Purina Fortiflora but I just don't see a reason why. He was doing perfectly fine on his old kibble so I'm guessing his system simply doesn't like Wellness.
> 
> So now, I am thinking about trying out “Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover’s Soul.” I’ve not really heard a lot about this brand except that it’s rated among the top kibble on dogfoodanalysis.com. I decided not to go with Canidae for now since I’ve read many complaints due to their recent ingredient and ownership changes.
> 
> Do you any of you folks have any experience with the Chicken Soup brand for puppies? Good, bad, or so-so? Thanks in advance.[/B]


I tried it for Clifford when he was a puppy, and it was too rich for him. Gradually change and you should be fine.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have both mine on the Chiken soup-dry ( Quincy had to have a little WD mixed in for extra fiber.... he may well be Ok now but it is working so well for him I figure I'd keep it up) Naddie does well on both the Merrick and Chicken Soup but easier to give the Chicken soup to both. I like it because it has less fat then Merrick dry.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Fortiflora is a probiotic, like the ingredients in yogurt. Probiotics are excellent to feed to dogs no matter what food they eat. I highly recommend them. They help introduce "good" bacteria into the digestive system to regulate it.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I have never tried it for Dixie as in the dogfoodanalysis website it states that it contains fish meal preserved with Ethoxyquin which was confirmed by the manufacturer. Ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative that is regulated for human food as it is believed to be a carcinogenic. That was enough to keep me from using it.


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 2 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662877


> I have both mine on the Chiken soup-dry[/B]


Do you really like it? I have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 2 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662909


> I have never tried it for Dixie as in the dogfoodanalysis website it states that it contains fish meal preserved with Ethoxyquin which was confirmed by the manufacturer. Ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative that is regulated for human food as it is believed to be a carcinogenic. That was enough to keep me from using it.[/B]



*Here's from FAQ on "Chicken Soup FDLS website: *
_Do you use any chemical preservatives? 
Chemicals are not used to preserve any of our formulas. We use mixed tocopherols (vitamin E) to preserve the chicken fat in our pet foods. Added ascorbic acid (vitamin C) and rosemary extract in some of the formulas also have preservative effects. _

*Then from the Dogfoodanaylsis site:*

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re.../8/cat/4/page/1

It wouldn't allow me to copy but if you scroll down to the Editors comments you can see that they withdrew their comment about the Ethoxyquin in the Chicken SoupFDLS. This was as of Aug of 2006. Not to say it may have been the case at one time.


Both mine are on the Adult formula-dry. I do think the Wellness canned was a bit too 'rich' for Quincy. Both did well on the Merrick-dry, another brand I like a lot. But with Quincy having had such high triglycerides back in Jan, I prefer to have the bit lower fat content provided in the CSFDLS over the Merrick.


----------

